# will they start biting now?



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

The weather changed dramatically - what do you guys think? I hope it will be much better now....


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

it can only get better .... 
and since the moon is getting brighter, i'll definitely be out..


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

AK - do not forget you promised me get together carping long time ago! I have not gone for a serious carping at Alum or Hoover since, hm, 6 weeks? I do not count this 1-hour trips to Olentangy or Scioto.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i remember.. right now its kind of slow.. i'll get with you.. now that my old partner turns quacky for the quackers!..


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

OK, we will get them Ak!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> now that my old partner turns quacky for the quackers!..
> 
> 
> > Bet you won't mind eating them peking quackers huh??


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

no worries Ak. We can fry these Olentangy Salmons


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

no thanks.. i'll stick with giant eagle special.. i don't want to glow in the dark..  
btw, got up early and went to fish this morning.. the fish are starting to feed again.. good times..good times.. 
bigchessie.. hell yeah, i'll eat them like they are goin outta style.. can u say roast duck noodle?


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

where did you go Ak? If I am in Columbus this weekend, I will go somewhere and catch some big ones. well, at least I will try


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i fish by campus today.. just trying to get my fall bites ready..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I hope so.....I haven't had a good carp trip in several weeks.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Learn how to fish, carp are easy to come by!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Kyle - this is what I was thinking. In April, when catching good carp took 15 mintes on average in good spot


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah.....they must be easy to come by......in parks and the zoo.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

good carp trip.. is that the ones where you lost the rod and reel?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I had a good trip 2 weeks ago at the Ohio River. It was still hot then and this mild spell is only temporary. Its supposed to be hot and humid this weekend. I would be more concerned with wanting more rain than cooler temps. The rain early this week helped a little but we need way more than that. If we don't get some rain soon the carping will be down until we get much cooler temps in late Sept or early Oct. I am hoping to head back down to Pike Island during the 3rd weekend in Sept, when the Bucks play San Diego St. The carp should be cranking even better than a few weeks ago and the size should be better to.

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

we need more than rain.. i prefer some kind of monsoon..lol.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

We're supposed to get some rain the next three days......probably just pop up and brief down poors.....just enough to make the day miserable.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

You guys just don't get it, mother nature is trying to tell you it is time to put up the poles and get out the shotguns!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

no.. its telling us to keep going and keep the fish fed.. and/or possibly establish a feeding ground.. heck, i'm sure u can hunt and fish at the same time..lol
i might just throw up my phone for u to use as a target..


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

BigChessie: be careful with the Poles, OK 

It is hard to believe they do not feed now. Maybe they bite like 5:28 am or something? Maybe only when it gets cooler? Then in Scioto, it is shallow in most parts, so temps are more-less the same, where do they go?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

btw.. they bit this morning.. a mix bag of gills, channel and carp..  
i started just before the sun came up..quit when the sun is above the horizon.. prolly about an hour and a half..


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

They go to deep water and more oxygenated water. When I was down at the Ohio River at Rayland we caught alot of smaller fish, 5-8lbs. When we moved to Pike Island dam we caught alot more fish in the 10-15 lb ranger. Even though the gates were barely open there was still water flow and current which causes a higher oxygen content in the water. The flow in the water also allows the water to be a bit cooler in temp also. If you wanna find bigger fish in the summer that is what you need, cooler water and more oxygen content. We have had success in the summer months night fishing for carp. The simple fact about it is that bigger fish are sluggish in the summer where smaller fish arent so sluggish. Its like bluegills in a pond. It always seems like the small ones are all over your bait while the larger ones just stare at it. They just aren't as active in the heat of the day and when you have nights in the 70's it isnt much better. Those fish feed but not as actively or aggressively as they do pre-spawn and in the fall. Just wait it out, times will get better.

Jake


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

They have'nt stopped hitting during this heat..only switched "times" that they eat.

Ive been catching lots of carp the whole time ive beeen away from OGF...just spent another weekend catching carp with my buddy Dave, he got a nice 20 lber on Sunday.


Good luck guys, the fish are still out there!


Scott


----------

